# Homemade fly spray recipe



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the tip! I will try it this summer and see how it works. Thanks for posting!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I owned a horse where her owners used only home made fly spray. It burned her hair off.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonder what she used :shock: Please folks don't add Nair to the fly spray :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh!! wow thats bad!! I can promise you that this wont do that. My whole barn uses it and nothing has happened but no flies!!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to have to try that this summer because nothing seems to work that I use!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im going to give it a go to. lets see if it can stand up to the australian flies lol


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats awesome! I`m going to try that when summer comes here. :twisted:


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

*Home made bug spray*

This is great, thanks! Just in time for the onset of bug season. Every little bit of money saved on home made things can be put into the emergency vet fund or new saddle fund!


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

so those who posted that they were going to try it? Did you? How did it work?


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet, it's still too cold here in the northeast. In fact, can you actually believe that am looking _forward_ to seeing a bug?! Just because it would mean that we are having more then one 70 degree day!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've used it the last 3 years. It does work it's just not as long lasting as store bought stuff! But if you keep applying it it works great!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mm, the mouthwash is an ingredient I haven't seen before, interesting. We use a mixture of skin so soft, vinegar and eucalyptus oil (can add citronella too, but its optional).


----------



## Stubborn1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have tried only the other day and this recipie worked wonders and seems to last ages. It was 33% paraffin oil, 33% eucalyptus oil and 33% detol or antiseptic all mixed up in a cheap spray bottle.


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

We use Vicks Vapor Rub ointment in the ears. Rub a little in the ears; this will help keep the flies, gnats and mosquitoes off.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My QH is allergic to Skin So Soft.
She breaks out in hives. :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds awesome; I'll deff. give it a try.


----------

